# Opening a wall



## 1989gta (Dec 18, 2008)

My wife asked me to open a wall that separates our kitchen from our living room, this also includes an opening to the stairwell.The opening is 11.5 ft long. This wall is perpendicular to the roof supports above. 
Directly below there is a metal I beam that runs the length of the house. On one side of the wall the beam sits on the block wall and two feet beyond the other side the beam is supported by a steel post. 

i plan on using a veneer beam to replace the studs is 2x12 my only option?

Also is there anything i need to do below?


----------



## 1989gta (Dec 18, 2008)

photos of the post


----------



## 1989gta (Dec 18, 2008)

here are photo's from the other side






i would also like to remove the structure above the stairs


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello GTA:
No, 2 X 12s are not the only way to go. You could also use a glue-laminated beam, whether bought or made on site.
Be sure to install temporary bearing near the wall to keep the roof from collapsing when you take the wall out.
Glenn


----------



## 1989gta (Dec 18, 2008)

glen thanks for the response. 

for the laminated beam would the dimensions be the same as using two 2x12's nailed together. I'm looking for something that would give me the most over head room.

nick


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello Nick:
Yes, the height of the beam could be made the same as 2 X 12s. Use 2 X 4s to make the beam and it will be the same thickness as a stud.
Glenn


----------



## 1989gta (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm less concerned about the product and more concerned with the amount of headroom i'm sacrificing is there something that would allow me 10 or even 8 inches of space from the ceiling? I plan on removing the top plate to save myself 1.5 inches sinking the beam slightly into the ceiling.


----------



## East_Texas (Dec 19, 2008)

How about an 8" steel I-beam.  Probably take en engineer to do the calculations, but may work.  There are even 6" tall ones available.


----------



## 1989gta (Dec 19, 2008)

after discussing our options with the wife were going to go with a laminated beam and wrap it in Brazilian cherry to match the wood floor border.


----------



## triple D (Dec 21, 2008)

You might want to cut the drywall back about a foot from the wall on the kitchen ceiling. That way you can get an idea on whats up there. You may be able to stuff the beam up to the floor sheeting above, then use some simpson hangers on joists. It looks about a 10' or better span. Better go big on beam, its also supporting stair risers. Maybe a laminated 4x10, 0r 12. Better consult a pro, you dont want any setbacks on this job. Good luck...


----------



## 1989gta (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for the advise
I went into the attic today and the roof rafters come to a V right above that wall. The rafters overlap and sit right on the top plate of that wall. Looks like i'm going to have to support both sides when i cut the wall out. for the beam support i plan on doubling a some studs and for the beam to rest on.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello Nick:
OK now we know what we're up against. There should be 3 studs at each end to support the beam. And yes, it is wise to support both sides temporarily.
Glenn


----------



## 1989gta (Dec 22, 2008)

good to know tomorrow i'll contact some lumber yards to see if i can get some beam pricing and specs.


----------



## erndog (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi I did the same project a few years ago. I have a 1 story house and the wall was load bearing. A local lumber yard had a computer program to calculate the spec's of the beam needed. I went with 2 2x12 laminated beams nailed and glued together. I rented jacks from a rental store for each side to support ceiling while I replaced the beam. I supported the laminated beam on the I-beam in the basement with 4x4 thru holes cut in the floor. I drywalled the arch with plastic round over trim. I haven't had any cracking or settling issues with it.


----------



## jdougn (Jan 31, 2009)

Erndog,

Nice project! I really like the bull-nose corner bead. Thanks for posting picts too! 
Doug


----------

